

Ask HN: If anyone could help me here, I cant find and article I read here - burnedouthacker

The article had to do with modern slavery. Cant seem to find it using searchyc.com
======
rms
<http://www.foreignpolicy.com/story/cms.php?story_id=4173>

Is this it? Behind a paywall now, but you can probably get it somehow. I
searched for human slavery across comments on searchyc.

~~~
burnedouthacker
Yeah, this is the one! Thanks :D

------
tokenadult
Maybe this one, found by a site-restricted Google search:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=550719>

~~~
burnedouthacker
Thanks, but its not that one. :P It had to do with the possibility of being
able to buy a person at caribbean islands for USD $500.

~~~
tdoggette
Was it about a book entitled "A Crime So Monstrous"?

------
wmf
Maybe this one: <http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/Story?id=5326508>

